
Young Business (Brad Fitzgerald on young people starting a business) - tomh
http://aptdesignonline.com/blog/young-business-part-1
======
bootload
_"... Brad Fitzgerald on young people starting a business ..."_

Not this <http://bradfitz.com/>

